# Local computer repair business - Just starting up



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

So my buddy and I are wanting to start a local computer repair business since our town is really lacking any such service. I am trying to brainstorm the most important aspect of it, what services do people most commonly need?

1) Basic repairs
2) Tune ups?
3) Maybe advanced repairs down the road?

Any other ideas or suggestions? Maybe someone else running their own computer repair business could give some friendly advice. I appreciate the input!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

1) Education
2) Basic upgrades/ repairs (RAM, new hard drives)
3) Sales, new systems.

This is my experience running a small out of home operation, not truely a business! 

Just remember quality parts save you money, if you use cheap parts to save the customer cash, they'll be back!


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

What about in home repairs,networking/wireless setup.


----------



## seaneth (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, I agree wtih reezin14. But is there a reason that the area lacks a computer repair business? Like, for example, there are not many people with computers where you live?


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

Basic upgrades, in home repair, and networking and wireless setup, great ideas! I suppose this would also be a small, out of home operation run by my friend and I. Not planning on quiting my job, just something to do on the side to help with bills.

It's a smaller town and computers are making their ways into more homes everyday.


----------



## laos (Oct 20, 2007)

Its also very important you

A. know what you are doing
B. do not accept anything that is below your standard

your competing with local geeksquads and bestbuys, be sure to stay cheap and effective. only wipe hard drives WITH PERMISSION AND WARNING. do your best to repair, and give full refund if you fail. Be honest and use quality goods. Charge from 30-40 depending on labor. and add in prices of parts. if it takes more or less vary the price


----------



## Blazintails (Oct 28, 2007)

Also offer remote repair for virus/program problems. But I will warn you in advance, set hours of remote service or you will be getting calls all hours of the night. Usually more so on the weekends. When the husband or wife browse to a site that then, puts flying boobs or dancing penis's on the desktop lol 

I have found that 99% of my customers find it very easy to install and use Crossloop

http://www.crossloop.com/

I accept credit card payments and also paypay for remote repairs charges per hour/issue.


----------



## Blazintails (Oct 28, 2007)

One more thing. 

When I have to do a reformat for a customers machine, I load everything they supply me with, programs ect. I then use external hdd's that I clone/backup their computer and I make a bootable copy. I name this partiton their last name. Its a faster and cheaper way if they need a reformat down the road. I charge half the regular reformat price as it only takes a few mins to clone it back over when need be. And they can drop it off and pick it back up in a short amount of time. Or wait at my shop while I reload their backup copy. 

You can set the price of this service for your business area. As so it seems, each area is very different as far as charging for service.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd like to revisit this post firstly to say thank you to the feed back from the folks above, and to say things have been interesting so far! Defiantly a learning experience.

*The good:*
•	Have received a lot of compliments on technical skill. Even when it's something easy, it's always nice to get some kudos every now and then. Rhe technically challenged are very apperceive.
•	Customers are happy to work around my other job
•	Have received no complaints on rates
•	Am getting more customers due to word of mouth
•	Most customers are happy to receive their money back if I am unable to fix the issue and have told me they'd rather know I can't fix it than give them a round about bs answer. Honestly is a good policy to have.
•	A good deal of customers are more happy dropping off their computer over a house visit. This actually works to my benefit as well as theirs. If I'm say doing a tune/clean up on a computer, that often involves hours of scans/processes, most of which I can start and walk away from. If I do that at home, I don't long the hour it took to defrag, or a hourly rate. Rather, a flat tune up fee. Works great.

*The bad:*
•	Some costumers have complained about the hours
•	Not ever customer is happy with house visits
•	No website or ticketing system. Users have complained they'd like a ticket # to reference the repair for their records. Also a way of e-mailing or putting in a ticket from the web a phone call.
•	Not posted rates online
•	Customers have complained I don't stock enough parts and dislike waiting for them to arrive if they need to be ordered via the web.

*The ugly:*
•	Have had an irate customer wanting me to pay him after not being able to fix a issue and giving a full refund. He said I should be paying him for HIS time and gas it took to drop off the computer.
•	I was reminded by a friend that without a small business license, I could find myself in hot water if a customer ever decides to sue because my personal property (house, car) would be at risk.

That got me thinking a lot… I don't want some angry customer suing me and having a debt against me that could potentially take my house or car away. That's crazy! I know that is kind of out there, but when someone can sue McDonalds for spilling coffee on themselves and win, I get kind of nervous.

Maybe it's time to step up to the next level, not only to help out customers, but to protect myself. I started reading about small businesses and I think a Limited Liability Corporation business is what I'd want to do. A Limited Liability Corporation protects your personal assets and keeps your business separate.

*Next steps:*
•	Register my business name
•	Register a logo (no idea how this is done yet). Thinking I should figure this out if I want to make business cards.
•	Open a separate bank account for my business assets, even though it's a very part time job.
•	Look into what it'd officially take to employee another person, what rights myself and an employee would have, and how to officially fire a person or the paper work involved when they want to leave.

Does anyone have any insight on any of the things I listed for next steps, or feed back on what I mentioned above that? Your input is valuable and very appreciated!


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Don`t go into business with a friend if you want to stay friends.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't run a formal "business" doing computer repair but I do a fair amount of that kind of work on the side. ALL of my clients are through word of mouth and I'm getting new clients all the time.

Some of the things you mention above are reasons why I haven't started a formal business doing this. 

Peace...


----------



## redcivic (Oct 10, 2003)

What do you use for cloning? I like the idea of creating recovery partition.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm still sporting a old copy of Norton Ghost =D! 

I use a linux LiveCD called GParted to partition drives, resize etc. It works most the time and is free! Though I have found 90% of the time I repartition a drive with Vista on it, I have to run a Windows repair. After that it has always worked fine though.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

In most jurisdictions a business license is a requirement for doing business but offers no protection for liability. I suspect what you're talking about is forming a corporation, probably an LLC (Limited Liability Corporation). You can probably complete & file the paperwork yourself but I'd recommend consulting an attorney to find out about liability. Does forming an LLC prevent someone who sues you from seizing your house? Good question-and it might depend on a number of factors, such as whether your house is your business premises & who owns it-you or the LLC? And it might also depend on your local laws, so consult an attorney, not your neighbors (unless you live next to an attorney-and even then remember that free advice is worth what you pay for it).

I've run a sideline business for about 18 years now & one of my first moves was to find an attorney who was willing to trade repair work for legal advice. (And then I did the same with a tax preparer.) The cost of forming an LLC isn't much here in Alaska (although having an attorney prepare the paperwork would have cost more, if I hadn't traded for the work) but again, different places have different fees & rules. Good luck.


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, Limited Liability Corporation was what I was interested in so I could mainly keep my business and personal assets separate. You raise a good point I didnt think about Since Im doing business out of my home, could that be tied to the business some how, even though I own it? A good question for the attorney.

Call me ignorant, but where about would I start my search for an attorney for legal advise? This would be a first for me.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Don't forget professional liability insurance and professional indemnity insurance if you don't want to lose the entire business and end up banned from running any company (assuming you set up a limited company, and you should). But indemnity and liability insurance will probably cost a thousand or two. I have both.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The Number one reason people bring PC's to a repair shop is infections and Malware, bar none.

They do not always know that is the cause, but it is the number one reason that brings them to your door, so if you are not skilled in the removal of them, you need to be.

Yes simply re-installing the OS is the easy way out, but then you have to deal with backing up data, restoring all their programs ect, it is better to disinfect the system and return it to the customer with all their favorite programs and data intact. Not an easy task, but your customers will do all of your advertising for you if you do it this way.

#1 complaint from customers is, "you lost all my programs and pictures ect, where are they?"
#2 You did not fix my problem.

Here is a scan of one I disinfected yesterday, now understand this hard drive was removed from the non-bootable inop PC and scanned on another PC (the best way to do a primary dis-infect), and this is just one product I used to disinfect it entirely, usually takes 4 or more scanners to be thorough, notice some of the system files (red) were patched by trojans and cannot be disinfected, you have to delete them and replace with known good copies of the correct version for the OS. Replace the drive in the PC and finish the disinfection process. Ran like new when I was done.

Object summary;""
Scanned;"98445"
Threats Found;"15"
Cleaned;"0"
Moved to vault;"0"
Deleted;"0"
Errors;"0"
E:\Documents and Settings\adam\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\H9A00FN8\CAT2OZ6Q.htm;"Virus found JS/Psyme";"Infected"
E:\Documents and Settings\adam\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\H9A00FN8\WinSpyKillerSetup[1].exe;"Trojan horse

Downloader.Webinstall.B";"Infected"
E:\Documents and Settings\Adam.BIGRIG\My Documents\LimeWire\Saved\taco bueno commercial.mpg;"Trojan horse Downloader.Wimad.E";"Infected"
E:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Dr Watson\user.dmp;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
E:\Documents and Settings\Donna.BIGRIG\Local Settings\Temp\privacy_danger\index.htm;"Trojan horse Generic_c.MFD";"Infected"
E:\Documents and Settings\Donna.BIGRIG\Local Settings\Temp\privacy_danger\images\capt.gif;"Trojan horse Generic_c.HFB";"Infected"
E:\Documents and Settings\Donna.BIGRIG\Local Settings\Temp\privacy_danger\images\down.gif;"Trojan horse Generic_c.HEZ";"Infected"
E:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-606747145-764733703-839522115-1004\Dc21.jpg;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
E:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-606747145-764733703-839522115-1004\Dc22.lnk;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
E:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-606747145-764733703-839522115-1004\Dc24.url;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
E:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-606747145-764733703-839522115-1004\Dc25.url;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
E:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-606747145-764733703-839522115-1004\Dc26.url;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
E:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe;"Trojan horse Win32/PEPatch.AO";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe;"Trojan horse Win32/PEPatch.AO";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe;"Trojan horse Win32/PEPatch.AO";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe;"Trojan horse Win32/PEPatch.AO";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe;"Trojan horse Win32/PEPatch.AO";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\sysrest.sys;"Trojan horse KillAV.IL";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\ts.dll.bak;"Trojan horse Downloader.Agent.AFLI";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe;"Trojan horse Win32/PEPatch.AO";"Infected"
E:\WINDOWS\system32\zipivcjs.exe;"Trojan horse Downloader.Obfuskated";"Infected"


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

And here is a severe infection,

Object summary;""
Scanned;"115546"
Threats Found;"124"
Cleaned;"0"
Moved to vault;"0"
Deleted;"0"
Errors;"0"
F:\xqd1.exe;"Trojan horse IRC/BackDoor.SdBot4.CVA";"Infected"
F:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\ea563f5ed0b8ea72081a19b9b561dd25_ea734002-9194-4d73-a929-8d4a143b682b;"Cannot open; not checked!";"Not scanned"
F:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0P83Y5CD\i5[1].x;"Trojan horse Generic10.AZJE";"Infected"
F:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\67W3SBI7\aasp[1].exe;"Trojan horse Injector.AD";"Infected"
F:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\EXMB6P23\i5[1].x;"Trojan horse Generic10.AZJE";"Infected"
F:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S5IVQRST\go[1].exe;"Trojan horse Injector.AD";"Infected"
F:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\S5IVQRST\set[1].exe;"Trojan horse BackDoor.Ircbot.EWS";"Infected"
F:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GQ0V2RM8\kb767887[1];"Trojan horse Generic11.CTM";"Infected"
F:\Program Files\Antivirus Protection\antivirusprotection.exe;"Trojan horse Generic5.IOK";"Infected"
F:\Program Files\iolo\Common\Lib\FileInfoList.dll;"Contains password-protected files";"Archive"
F:\Program Files\iolo\Common\Lib\SpyData.dll;"Contains password-protected files";"Archive"
F:\Program Files\Online Services\MSN80\Extras\addons\McAfee\agentins.ui;"Contains password-protected files";"Archive"
F:\Program Files\Online Services\MSN80\Extras\addons\McAfee\vsoins.ui;"Contains password-protected files";"Archive"
F:\Program Files\Online Services\MSN80\Extras\addons\McAfee\shared\agentcfg.cab;"Contains password-protected files";"Archive"
F:\Program Files\Online Services\MSN80\Extras\addons\McAfee\vso\en-us\msn\vsocfg.cab;"Contains password-protected files";"Archive"
F:\WINDOWS\www-myspace-427.zip;"Trojan horse BackDoor.Ircbot.EWS";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\UGA6P_0001_N122M2802NetInstaller.exe;"Trojan horse Downloader.Purityscan.AC";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\csrcs.exe;"Trojan horse Injector.AD";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\csrgc.exe;"Trojan horse BackDoor.Ircbot.EWS";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\explorer.exe;"Trojan horse IRC/BackDoor.SdBot4.AHE";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\lsas.exe;"Trojan horse Injector.AD";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\smsc.exe;"Trojan horse Generic10.ASDR";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\smscg.exe;"Trojan horse BackDoor.Hupigon3.ABCR";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system\smss.exe;"Trojan horse BackDoor.Ircbot.EWS";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\2k3.exe;"Trojan horse BackDoor.Hupigon3.ABCR";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\acinvdbp.dll;"Virus found Lop";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\aiwqnveg.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.RJF";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\aknqsrtv.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.ABLP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\aysbpufc.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\bebdaivk.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\bkijntsy.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BDB";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\bqokdjjf.dll;"Virus found Lop";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\bwrllaeq.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.ALFR";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\byXNeEVm.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\byXNfEvT.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\c.exe;"Trojan horse IRC/BackDoor.SdBot4.AHE";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\carjuslw.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\cjzjkp.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BFMZ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\cncsjnuk.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.QYK";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ddbjflsu.dll;"Virus found Lop";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\dklvxlxd.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AHEM";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\dnutymtc.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\efcDtSKA.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\efcYRHAr.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\eiwdlsmw.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.ALFQ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\enhpsb.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AVVT";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\eshpoboe.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BFQZ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\exxzwx.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BHAI";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\fahrywad.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BHAI";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\fcccDwXq.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\fcCsrsPf.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\fciswygg.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\filekiller.dll;"Trojan horse Generic9.BCJH";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\fycustbi.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\gvkvtqdr.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\hcftbkpp.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.ALFR";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGawXPH.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BANE";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\hqcupiwr.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ibbnmiph.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.ALFQ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\jcmdysgl.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkHbXrO.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkIcbCs.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\jnsgmeyu.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\jxhnswtt.exe;"Trojan horse Generic10.UDV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\kjhonu.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BEVB";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\knuupqvv.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AMYO";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\kvewsnxo.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AVVT";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJAqpPj.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ljwwbwqw.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\lol.exe;"Trojan horse IRC/BackDoor.SdBot4.AHE";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\lsafgtmi.exe;"Trojan horse Agent.VNA";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\mnqvutxl.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.VAX";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\mossojsr.dll;"Virus found Lop";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\mpgmithn.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\msesvc.exe;"Trojan horse Injector.G";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ngkavvjy.exe;"Trojan horse Agent.VNA";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnmlMGX.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\nopxgtko.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.ALFR";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\nsjlbxeb.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.VGL";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\opnoMFXQ.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ovplqbib.exe;"Trojan horse Generic10.UDV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\oxjgmqsl.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.PDS";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\plfwhyff.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.RJF";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnlljjI.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnmllMg.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnnKEUl.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnOGXop.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\qapcadxq.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AVQW";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\qfwixkmx.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\qlpijief.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\qxagqkud.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.CTM";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\racrtmal.exe;"Trojan horse Generic10.UDV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\rckkxdbm.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.WAK";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRHbXrq.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRHxusP.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRLeeFY.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\setup_31725.exe;"Virus found Win32/CryptExe";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqNGXPi.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqQhIxU.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqqRICs.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\thrvsnkc.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AMYM";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\tkpjtywn.dll;"Virus found Lop";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\tnbvnbvk.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvTkjJc.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AZIG";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvTMdee.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvTmMDV.dll;"Trojan horse Downloader.Generic7.MMV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\tynamoql.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\uqoefz.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.CTM";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\urqmnosg.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\urqOIyYq.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\urqRJcAs.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\vfsansvf.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BEVB";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUnlJdc.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUomlmm.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.T";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\wbraowya.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\wimswvvy.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\wvUlkICR.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.XFG";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xboeqtme.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xiyvpjry.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xjgfuhif.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xlgpvcxp.exe;"Trojan horse Generic10.UDV";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xnbmolva.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xphriqdc.dll;"Virus found Vundo";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xssrhrug.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.BFMZ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xwleuqfy.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.R";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xxywUKaY.dll;"Trojan horse Generic11.BBJ";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyyyAQH.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\yamfuqaq.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.VQG";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\yaywtTjI.dll;"Trojan horse Generic10.AZIG";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\yayXqRiJ.dll;"Trojan horse BHO.DXP";"Infected"
F:\WINDOWS\system32\yqhesloq.dll;"Trojan horse Vundo.N";"Infected"


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> Yes simply re-installing the OS is the easy way out, but then you have to deal with backing up data, restoring all their programs ect, it is better to disinfect the system and return it to the customer with all their favorite programs and data intact. Not an easy task, but your customers will do all of your advertising for you if you do it this way.


This is my approach as well. 

Peace...


----------



## redcivic (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah its usually easier to disinfect but you have to consider the hourly rate and give them the option. I usually give them a set price rather than spend hours in their home dealing with it. And a lot of times backing up and reinstalling is easy. Not to mention they get a fresh start.


----------

